# I want my BBQ!!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Quiero que mi barbacoa!! 

It was due to arrive yesterday, the driver went to a house he thought was mine and was told by the occupant, who they insisted was my husband (su marido??) that he didnt want a BBQ. So the driver took it back to the depot and Carrefour have just phoned me to ask why I no longer want the BBQ - I think??????? Apparently they tried to phone me yesterday, but the line didnt work - the floods caused us powercuts etc!

Its taken me nearly an hour to understand what they were saying to me and for them to understand what I was saying to them, but I think the BBQ is gonna arrive tomorrow, I just hope that the driver can find the right house???

There!! One reason why it helps to speak Spanish!! I dont very well, I can just about get by, altho the phone isnt easy. I was frantically typing words into google translate and trying to listen at the same time, while on the other end, there were various people trying out their english on me!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Isnt it a bit wet for a bbq


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> Quiero que mi barbacoa!!
> 
> It was due to arrive yesterday, the driver went to a house he thought was mine and was told by the occupant, who they insisted was my husband (su marido??) that he didnt want a BBQ. So the driver took it back to the depot and Carrefour have just phoned me to ask why I no longer want the BBQ - I think??????? Apparently they tried to phone me yesterday, but the line didnt work - the floods caused us powercuts etc!
> 
> ...



Jeezum crow. Don't they ask you your name when they try to deliver something? You've got a man claiming to be your husband! 

Good job on the Spanish though. My boyfriend doesn't speak English, so I'm forced to "live in Spanish" - but I STILL get nervous on the phone.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

The clouds are of course your silver lining. With the weather so nasty, you've no need for the barbeque at the mo, so Carrafour are just doing you a favour.

Plus, have you checked out this other 'husband'? I mean, with yours looking a bit shaky for getting back on Sunday, its not a bad idea to have a spare???? You need someone to do the cooking on said barbeque when it does arrive don't you!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

lynn said:


> The clouds are of course your silver lining. With the weather so nasty, you've no need for the barbeque at the mo, so Carrafour are just doing you a favour.
> 
> Plus, have you checked out this other 'husband'? I mean, with yours looking a bit shaky for getting back on Sunday, its not a bad idea to have a spare???? You need someone to do the cooking on said barbeque when it does arrive don't you!!


...and there's no better way to learn Spanish!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> The clouds are of course your silver lining. With the weather so nasty, you've no need for the barbeque at the mo, so Carrafour are just doing you a favour.
> 
> Plus, have you checked out this other 'husband'? I mean, with yours looking a bit shaky for getting back on Sunday, its not a bad idea to have a spare???? You need someone to do the cooking on said barbeque when it does arrive don't you!!


.......hmmm, he may have been rich, sexy and good looking too - I must find this man LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> .......hmmm, he may have been rich, sexy and good looking too - I must find this man LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


He may also come with his own BBQ which is why he didn't want the one being delivered by Carrefour. 

Hey folks don't knock Carrefoiur (our nearest is 60km away and either a special trip or call in on way back from hospital appt.) they do cheapest printer cartridges for my Canon MP140 all in one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The BBQ delivery man from Carrefour has just phoned and I think he said that the rain was too heavy and could he deliver it on Monday?? I just said "hacer lo quieres",. which I think means "you decide" ?? or summat like that

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The BBQ delivery man from Carrefour has just phoned and I think he said that the rain was too heavy and could he deliver it on Monday?? I just said "hacer lo quieres",. which I think means "you decide" ?? or summat like that
> 
> Jo xxx


or _do what you want!!_


ah well, at least you don't need it at the mo - & he knows where you are now


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> he knows where you are now


or, at least where the neighbour who doesn't want a BBQ is...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> or, at least where the neighbour who doesn't want a BBQ is...



I'll worry about where it ends up on Monday. TBH, I had difficulty understanding him, not simply because he was Spanish, but he had a strong lisp, one of those really deep, rasping voices, like he had a very sore throat (maybe he had??) and a very strong Andalucian accent.

I've lost interest in my BBQ anyway now. The weather has taken the excitement away!! LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've lost interest in my BBQ anyway now. The weather has taken the excitement away!! LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


So I guess it's back to sex then! (Well flights from UK are still in doubt aren't they?) Wonder how sweet nothings are whispered in strong Andalucian and with a rasping lisp? Hmmmm.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> So I guess it's back to sex then! (Well flights from UK are still in doubt aren't they?) Wonder how sweet nothings are whispered in strong Andalucian and with a rasping lisp? Hmmmm.


unintelligibly


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

be-th-ame!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> be-th-ame!


don't they all speak like that down there


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> NO they don't
> 
> The "s" is optional (or so it seems!)
> 
> "E o e" is what you would say if you lived in Etepona (sic) ¡Eso es!


I'm doing the DELE soon, and I REALLY hope nothing I have to listen to is with that accent. I was watching TV yesterday, and didn't understand a thing when they interviewed someone from down south. And I understand 99% of anything said to me up here were people pronounce the vast majority of the letters!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a brief guide to the pronunciation of Andalucian Spanish

The last consonant is never pronounced, this may also apply to the penultimate consonant or also the post penultimate consonant especially where they normally make one sound, for example 'Lidl' is pronounced 'Li'; 'buenos días' becomes 'bueno día'; 'adiós' becomes 'adió'; 'canal' (walled-in stream or river) becomes 'ca'; 'buenas tardes' just becomes 'buena'

If you are just walking past and wish to greet while not stopping to say more, you just say 'adió'. They know what you mean, you know what you mean and if you have just hiked up a 45 degree incline, why waste breath?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> This is a brief guide to the pronunciation of Andalucian Spanish
> 
> The last consonant is never pronounced, this may also apply to the penultimate consonant or also the post penultimate consonant especially where they normally make one sound, for example 'Lidl' is pronounced 'Li'; 'buenos días' becomes 'bueno día'; 'adiós' becomes 'adió'; 'canal' (walled-in stream or river) becomes 'ca'; 'buenas tardes' just becomes 'buena'
> 
> If you are just walking past and wish to greet while not stopping to say more, you just say 'adió'. They know what you mean, you know what you mean and if you have just hiked up a 45 degree incline, why waste breath?



That about sums up the short sentences , in fact around here now they've shortened buena (buenas tardes) to just "bua" or "as". "hasta luego", which is a common "see you later" expression, is either a luego or just alu . 

The longer phrases or conversations become almost impossible to understand, they shorten already shortened words and dont bother with a lot of consonants or even words!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have my BBQ!!! Its arrived! All I need now is a husband to put it together and some sunshine! Not sure either are gonna get here anytime soon !!

Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I have my BBQ!!! Its arrived! All I need now is a husband to put it together and some sunshine! Not sure either are gonna get here anytime soon !!
> 
> Jo xxx


I just said to my husband "Jo Jo's barbecue has turned up! And her husband is stuck in England because of the volcano!" (He doesn't follow the forum at all).

How sad am I?!!!

Delighted to hear it has turned up, fighting fjord and flood.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jockm said:


> I just said to my husband "Jo Jo's barbecue has turned up! And her husband is stuck in England because of the volcano!" (He doesn't follow the forum at all).
> 
> How sad am I?!!!
> 
> Delighted to hear it has turned up, fighting fjord and flood.


We need to get out more LOLOL!!

jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I have my BBQ!!! Its arrived!
> Jo xxx


So I guess that kills this thread, then!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> So I guess that kills this thread, then!


Not if I continue it!!! Jojo I would hapily volunteer to set up your BBQ if I was in Spain, but I'm not so I can't. BUT we will be very soon - watch the forum as we beg borrow and ask for advice as we get to move over...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So the BBQ is built and up and running. Now I'm usually good at BBQs (its the pyromaniac in me!!!), but this one is useless. It has no vents underneath to draw the heat and the coals go out once the fire lighters have burn!! Any tips???

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...don't shop at Carrefour.


 Oh, I thought you'd gone!!!! The BBQ worked fine in the end! I was being a little bit premature! :eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> So the BBQ is built and up and running. Now I'm usually good at BBQs (its the pyromaniac in me!!!), but this one is useless. It has no vents underneath to draw the heat and the coals go out once the fire lighters have burn!! Any tips???
> 
> Jo xxxx


TIP. throw the firelighters away, turn on the gas burner and light it (Why do I bother ...)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> TIP. throw the firelighters away, turn on the gas burner and light it (Why do I bother ...)


GAS BURNER??????  er...... no we go "back to nature" and the old fashioned way here when we do barbies!!!! We used to have a gas burning BBQ in the uk and it tasted the same as the grill in the kitchen!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

_A tip offered free of charge:_[/COLOR ]eyebrows: Buy one of those Camping Gas Blowlamps, they make an extremely efficient "Gas Poker". I light the BBQ and our Log Burner in winter with it. Excellent!! Buy the one with Piezzo ignition, ie push button start. It will change your life.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a new charcoal barbeque from Carrefour on Friday and it came in about 200 pieces. Luckily the instructions were in English otherwise I think I would have just given up and took it back. Still, cooked on it last night and it was fab.... It's lovely now the evenings are warmer isn't it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I bought a new charcoal barbeque from Carrefour on Friday and it came in about 200 pieces. Luckily the instructions were in English otherwise I think I would have just given up and took it back. Still, cooked on it last night and it was fab.... It's lovely now the evenings are warmer isn't it?


I wonder if yours is the same as ours?? You cant beat a BBQ on a summers evening!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

No, ours was a metal thing with wheels that you can fold flat and pack away... Not that I've any intention of a) moving it or b) putting it away until at least November!
We also invested in those special fish and skewer holders. Bought whole lubinas and they cooked beautifully, as did the calamoritos skewers... YUM. But being a Brit, we had to do sausages and burgers as well! I ate the best part of a weeks food in one meal and will have to go for my run every morning this week to make up for it. Unfortunately, barbeques are just too good, and I'm just too greedy.


----------

